# [OT] Ekstremalne upiększenie KDE

## tomcio

Dobra, to co robię jest wyjątkowo głupie i dobrze o tym wiem  :Wink: 

Mianowicie, często przychodża do mnie kumple i inny ludzie (znajomi ojca itp.) i każdy z nich z zainteresowaniempatrzy na mojego Linuksa, a konkretnie na to jak on wygląda. No i od razu słysze te głupie teksty "marnie to wygląda..." albo "mój XP jest ładniejszy"  :Twisted Evil:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Dlatego instaluję KDE i prosze was o propozycje jak można ekstermalnie upiększyć to środowisko, bo ja się na tm kompletnie nie znam! Mam swoje poczciwe XFCE (i GNOME, czasami używam). Podajcie mi wszelkie propozycje, linki, artykuły, programiki itp. itd., jestem zdolny zrobić ze swoim KDE wszystko, ale nie będę się bawił w zmienianie X'ów, ani innych niskopoziomowych programów, bo nie chce skopać sobie sowjego Gentoo, ale KDE mogę spokojnie dobić  :Very Happy: 

No, to ja czekan na oprowiedzi!  :Cool: 

----------

## le_mon

Zacznij tutaj: 

http://kde-look.org/

----------

## crs

Jako splashscreena proponuję Ci engine:

```
emerge ksplash-engine-moodin
```

Ebuilda jednak musisz pobrać z kde-look.org. Wygląda super.

----------

## waltharius

Przeszukaj portage w celu wylapania wszelkich dodatkow upiekszajacych i dobajerowujacych KDE  :Smile:  Jest tam tego naprawde duuuuuuzo. Podpowiedz: wszyskto z themes w temacie  :Smile:  (oczywiscie do KDE)

Pozdrawiam

----------

## crs

A. Zainstaluj jeszcze kdeartwork. Masz tam dużo dodatków takich jak dodatkowe dekoracje okien, style, tapety, wygaszacze itp.

----------

## Poe

pokaż im prawdziwego linuksa bez xów  :Wink:  powalisz ich tym na kolana

a takdo tematu, to przejrzyj wlasnie kde-look.org, portage w celu znalezieniaodpowiednich dekoracji i themów, zrob jakies ladne torsmo, na deviantarcie znajdzi jakies tapetki, pobaw sie jakimis bajeranckimi i niepotrzebnymi dodatkami (byle ladne bylo :]) na customize.org mozesz znalezc jakiegosladnego skina do xmmsa. mozliwosci jest wiele, wszystko zalezyodTwojej inwencji twórczej  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## keman

Tylko pamietaj, żeby nie przesadzić, i nienawrzucać za dużo jakieś deskletów i innych dupereli...

Ja starałbym się to zrobić schludnie, i w miare ascetycznie, może pooglądaj sobie screeny fvwm'a arsena, to będziesz miał natchnienie  :Smile: 

Zawsze należy pamietać, żeby nieprzesadzić  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## qermit

 *keman wrote:*   

> Zawsze należy pamietać, żeby nieprzesadzić 

 Jak siębawić to na maxa. Najwyżej potem z czegoś się zrezygnuje. Pamiętaj o empirii

----------

## waltharius

 *qermit wrote:*   

>  *keman wrote:*   Zawsze należy pamietać, żeby nieprzesadzić  Jak siębawić to na maxa. Najwyżej potem z czegoś się zrezygnuje. Pamiętaj o empirii

 

Tylko zeby pozniej windowsowcy nie stwierdzili, ze owszem moze to i ladne jest, ale jak powoli chodzi i ile zasobow zjada. Nie da sie na tym pracowac i w ogole. Wiec uwazaj z tymi bajerami bo zawsze sie znajdzie jakies "ale"  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## rasheed

Przykłady moich pulpitów:

http://img206.echo.cx/my.php?image=28052005kde3414ai.jpg

http://img35.echo.cx/my.php?image=200506072157071152x864scrot5mh.png

I może jeszcze aktualny:

http://img106.imageshack.us/img106/3416/200507111159401152x864scrot1vz.png

1. Tapeta: kde-look.org. Dużo jest też na deviantart.com i digart.pl

2. Styl:  QT Industrial (kde-look.org)

3. Pasek zadań: Taskbar v2.0 - pozwala na całkowitą przezroczystość

4. Ikonki: Glaze (kde-look.org)

5. Kolory: Clean stik ze zmienionym kolorem obramowania  aktywnego okna (ten z Industrial (Korilla))

6. W Trayu: Kcheckgmail, Ksensors (temp proca aktualnie pokazywana), Kmix, Krandtray, Psi)

7. Jak ktoś wyżej napisał - jako splashscreen - http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=25705

8. Jeżeli zależy Ci na (zbędnych) bajerach zainstaluj SuperKarambe (portage), na kde-look.org (a jak!) znajdziesz mase styli.

Preferuje styl minimalistyczny  :Smile: 

----------

## keman

Dokładnie, są pewnie granice dobrego smaku, i nie powinno się tego porownywac do zabawy.

Bo biurko powinno byc wygodne, i ładnie wyglądać.

rasheed - Twoje biurka powalaja na kolana, dobrym smakiem i gustem.

Szczególnie pierwsze i ostatnio, bo to pośrodku, nieco odstaje  :Wink: 

Jedno z najładniejszych KDE jakie widziałem, powaga  :Smile: 

Przez Twój desktop zaczynam się przekonywać do KDE, a już myślałem, że nigdy więcej  :Wink: 

Powiedz lepiej jak z zasobożernością  :Wink:   :Question: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Smile: 

----------

## qermit

 *keman wrote:*   

> Przez Twój desktop zaczynam się przekonywać do KDE, a już myślałem, że nigdy więcej 
> 
> Powiedz lepiej jak z zasobożernością  

  Założę się, że jest ona extermalnie mała  :Smile: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Ja raz swoje kde upodobniłem do takiego stopnia do Mac OS X (a  musze przyznać, że jest ładny), że nawet osoba używająca maka miała problemy z odróżnieniem (tylko poprzez brak przycisku "Finder"). Teraz walnełem se przezroczysty pasek i jako temat ustawiłem Comiź + ikonki Kids, można dodatkowo uruchomić półprzezroczystość menu, wygląða bajerancko

----------

## keman

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Ja raz swoje kde upodobniłem do takiego stopnia do Mac OS X (a  musze przyznać, że jest ładny), że nawet osoba używająca maka miała problemy z odróżnieniem (tylko poprzez brak przycisku "Finder"). Teraz walnełem se przezroczysty pasek i jako temat ustawiłem Comiź + ikonki Kids, można dodatkowo uruchomić półprzezroczystość menu, wygląða bajerancko

 

Możesz zarzucic screenem, bo ja szukam natchnienia  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## Klekot

ja trochę odfrunę od tematu, bo używam fluxboxa, ale mój desktop wygląda tak:

http://daffit.prv.pl/scrots/2005.07.05.png

jeśli Cię natchnie, to korzystaj  :Smile: 

----------

## Zwierzak

 *keman wrote:*   

> Możesz zarzucic screenem, bo ja szukam natchnienia 
> 
> Pozdrawiam, waluigi

 

Niestety, mam tylko starego, jeszcze bez menu u góry ekranu

----------

## crs

 *Klekot wrote:*   

> ja trochę odfrunę od tematu, bo używam fluxboxa, ale mój desktop wygląda tak:
> 
> http://daffit.prv.pl/scrots/2005.07.05.png
> 
> jeśli Cię natchnie, to korzystaj 

 

Kurde, rewelacyjny pomysł. Też sobie chyba ekg2  i irssi tak zrobię. Masz stick na wszystkie pulpity? Fajnie to wygląda. Dasz może linka do tapety?

Jako małą ciekawostkę podam: http://www.hoult.org/~canllaith/svn-features/index.html. Jednak aktualnie nie ma indexu. Właściciel strony coś robi. Można jednak wejść wyżej: http://www.hoult.org/~canllaith/svn-features/ i pooglądać same dokumenty. Sprawa dotyczy zmian w repozytorium KDE. Wersje 3.5 i 4.0 zapowiadają się cudownie. Szczególnie na uwagę zasługuje 4.0 z plasmą zamiast kdesktop. Ja czekam niecierpliwie.  :Smile: 

----------

## joker

a to moj flux + konfigi, moze sie tez przyda

http://bajtek.org/index.php?id=linux&cat=main

----------

## tomcio

Mac OS X jest ładny, ale nie tego szukam, ja zrobię sobie Kde w kolorach niebiesko (różne odcienie) - szarych/srebrnych. Już poustawiałem KDE na maksa, tylko przezroczystości nie mogę odpalić  :Confused:  , ale o tym poóźniej. Taka mała ciekawostka, moje KDE na starcie (a nie jest jeszce tak wypasione jak chcę!) zajmuje UWAGA około 257 MB ramu, a moje poczciwe XCE zadowala się raptem 69 (ładna liczba...  :Wink:  ) megabajtami pamięci...

Poe, o ci kilesie to dzieci Microsoftu, dla nich komputer to tylko przycisk [Enter], ikona "Mój komputer" i menu "Start", o takim czymś jak tryb trkstowy to chyba dowiedzieli sie z moich ust!

waltharius, gdybym znał te bajery to bym nie pytał, prawda, a przeszukiwanie portage wydaje się trochę bez sensu...

A, i nie mogę znaleźć pakietu empiria o którym wspomniał qermit, dobrze pisze nazwę?

I jeszce ta przezroczystość, jak ustawię (wg zaleceń KDE) w xorg.conf, sekcje "Extensions" i moduł (nie wiem czy dobrze piszę) "Composite" to mi się iksy wywalają  :Sad:  jak to zrobić, zby działała?

Mam NVidie i najnowsze sterowniki, a X.org w wersji 6.8.2

----------

## kicior

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_and_Transparency

----------

## qermit

 *tomcio wrote:*   

> A, i nie mogę znaleźć pakietu empiria o którym wspomniał qermit, dobrze pisze nazwę?
> 
> 

 Nie chodziło mi o pakiet (może źle to ująłem wcześniej). Najlepiej wyjaśni to słownik PWN *Quote:*   

> empiria ż I, DCMs. ~rii, blm
> 
> filoz. «poznanie za pośrednictwem zmysłów; doświadczenie»

 

----------

## n0rbi666

A ja tak sobie czytam ten temat i tez zapragnalem upiekszyc KDE  :Smile: 

i sciagnalem ikonki glaze - tylko jak to zainstalowac ? bo ide do centrum sterowania, tam wyglad i motywy, ikony - daje zainstaluj nowy motyw, daje inedx.theme - i mowi mi ze to niepoprawny plik  :Confused:  co robie zle ? hmmm....

----------

## Klekot

powinien być chyba link do archiwum.

----------

## n0rbi666

Klekot - THX  :Smile:  w sumie moglem sprawdzic, ale jak bzip.tar to od razu rozpakowalem  :Wink:  thx  :Smile: 

----------

## rasheed

 *keman wrote:*   

> rasheed - Twoje biurka powalaja na kolana, dobrym smakiem i gustem

 

Dzięki, o to właśnie mi chodzi  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Przez Twój desktop zaczynam się przekonywać do KDE, a już myślałem, że nigdy więcej

 

Wszystko zależy od osoby, która siedzi przed monitorem. Jeżeli skonfigurujesz sobie tak KDE by było czysto i minimalistycznie to jest to (IMO) wspaniałe środowisko.

 *Quote:*   

> Powiedz lepiej jak z zasobożernością

 

Nie mam pojęcia  :Wink:  Athlon XP ~3600+ i 512 MB 436 Mhz RAMu dają sobie z nim rade. Ale..

 *Quote:*   

> Taka mała ciekawostka, moje KDE na starcie (a nie jest jeszce tak wypasione jak chcę!) zajmuje UWAGA około 257 MB ramu

 

257? U mnie po starcie z różnymi apletami typu taskbar 2.0 i kcheckgmail jest to ok 90 MB.

----------

## wodzik

ja mam jeszcze male pytanko dotyczace  Taskbar v2.0. konkretnie z czym to sie je bo jakos nie uzywalem nigdy kde. czy trzeba to jakos odpalac czy po zainstalowaniiu pasek startu da sie zrobic przezroczysty. moje kde to 3.4.1 z pasek juz wczesniej mialem przezroczysty jednak tylko w 100% i nie wyklikalem jak zrobic zeby byllo go troche widac. druga sprawa to paski na pasku zadan do ktorych sie okna minimalizja (nie mam pojecia jak to sie nazywa  :Wink: ). one wogole nie sa przezroczyste. no i wlasnie moje pytanko jak tego sie uzywa i z czym to sie je

pozdrawiam wodzik

----------

## crs

taskbarv20 znajdziesz na kde-{look|apps}.org. Jest to aplet zastępujący standardowy, KDEeowski pasek zadań, czyli miejsce gdzie trafiają zminimalizowane okna (w zależności od konfiguracji). Taskbarv20 powstał, gdyż przy włączonej przeźroczystości panelu całość psuły właśnie te zminimalizowane okna, jako, że one nie były przeźroczyste (nie są nadal). Przy okazji dodano coś bardzo fajnego, co kiedyś miałem w fvwm. Chodzi o to, że jak najedziesz sobie na taki paseczek, to ładnie "wypłynie" z niego podgląd okna, które reprezentuje. Bardzo fajne, czas od czasu pożyteczne, ale raczej tylko eye-candy.  :Smile:  Mimo wszystko polecam. Na podanych stronach możesz znaleźć ebuild. Wówczas dodajesz go do PORTAGE_OVERLAY i mergujesz. Z kpanel wyrzucasz pasek zadań (aplet) i dodajesz taskbar2.

Co do innego pytania. Częściową przeźroczystość włącza się w ustawieniach paneli. Ostatnia zakładka okna konfiguracyjnego to "Wygląd", a w niej na samym dole jest przycisk "Zaawansowane opcje". Tam możesz określić kolor z jakim będzie mieszana przeźroczystość (do jakiego będzie dążyć) oraz stopień przeźroczystości.

Tak odemnie. Mam nadzieję, że w 3.5 lub 4.0 będzie można ustawiać osobno każdy panel, pod kątem przeźroczystości i tintu.

Pozdrawiam.

PS. Jakie macie czcionki w KDE? Chodzi mi o całe zestawy, komplente...

----------

## wodzik

z zainstalowaniem nie mam problemu. na kde-look.org jest nawet ebuild dla gentoo. ale chodzi mi wlasnie o kawalek:

Z kpanel wyrzucasz pasek zadań (aplet) i dodajesz taskbar2. 

pozdrawiam wodzik

----------

## rasheed

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> z zainstalowaniem nie mam problemu. na kde-look.org jest nawet ebuild dla gentoo. ale chodzi mi wlasnie o kawalek:
> 
> Z kpanel wyrzucasz pasek zadań (aplet) i dodajesz taskbar2. 
> 
> pozdrawiam wodzik

 

Znaczy nadal nie wiesz jak to zrobić?  :Smile: 

PPM (Prawy Przycisk myszy) na panelu -> usuń z panelu -> aplet -> pasek zadań

PPM na panelu -> dodaj do panelu -> aplet -> taskbar v2

Banalnie proste. Na reszte pytać odpowiedział Ci crs  :Smile: 

----------

## wodzik

dzieki bardzo. ja to w kcontrol probowalem wyklikac, ale prosze o wyrozumialosc bo na codzien uzywam fluxboxa. 

pozdrawaim wodzik

----------

## keman

A nie macie Panowie problemów z KDE, i gmplayerem  :Question: 

cały czas rozważam, czy nie przesiąsć się na kde, ale mam wątpliwości :/

W gruncie rzeczy, trudno wybrać dla siebie środowisko...

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## Raku

a co ma być problemowego z kde i gmplayerem?

osobiście uzywam kplayera, ale to kwestia gustu

----------

## keman

 *raku wrote:*   

> a co ma być problemowego z kde i gmplayerem?
> 
> osobiście uzywam kplayera, ale to kwestia gustu

 

Kiedys, na 3.3.x, gdy odpalałem gmplayera, to coś sie ostro chrazniło, i doprowadzało do zwiechy kde...

Ale zaimteresuje się kmplayer  :Smile: 

Niewiem czy dobrze robie, migrując na kde, ale mam nadzieje, że jeśli bede je w miare samodzielnie budował, bedzie ok  :Smile: 

PYTANIE:

Czy moge wywalic wszelkie ikony, łacznie ze smietnikiem, i zapobiec ich tworzeniu sie  :Question:  W kde rzecz jasna  :Smile: 

To dla mnie naprawde ważna sprawa  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Smile: 

----------

## wodzik

z tego co dzis wyklikalem jest cos takiego w kcontrol jak pokazuj ikony na pulpicie i mozna to odchaczyc 

pozdro wodzik

----------

## cichy

 *keman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kiedys, na 3.3.x, gdy odpalałem gmplayera, to coś sie ostro chrazniło, i doprowadzało do zwiechy kde...
> 
> 

 

Ja uzywam w tej chwili kde 3.3.1 i nie ma z tym problemow, z innymi wersjami kde tez nie bylo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PYTANIE:
> 
> Czy moge wywalic wszelkie ikony, łacznie ze smietnikiem, i zapobiec ich tworzeniu sie  W kde rzecz jasna 

 

Konfiguracja pulpitu/Zachowanie i odznaczasz opcje Pokaz ikony na pulpicie.

rasheed: jak udalo Ci sie uzyskac tak niskie zuzycie pamieci? U mnie przy podobnie skonfigurowanym jak u Ciebie kde zuzycie pamieci po starcie systemu wynosi okolo 125MB. A kde wyglada nastepujaco:

kde 3.4.0, mtaskbar, kickerpager v2: http://lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=7505630584274c5c9d950f&p=screen

kde 3.3.1, mtaskbar: http://lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=29013859042d57b09d6e09&p=screen

Pozdrawiam

----------

## wodzik

ja tak z ciekawosci jakie fonty sa na http://lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=7505630584274c5c9d950f&p=screen tej zrzutce ??

pozdro wodzik

----------

## cichy

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> ja tak z ciekawosci jakie fonty sa na http://lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=7505630584274c5c9d950f&p=screen tej zrzutce ??
> 
> pozdro wodzik

 

Pod ikonkami: jesli dobrze pamietam (zrzut robiony w maju) to czcionka o nazwie "Marcin Drukowane" ftp://download.idg.pl/6140/czcionki/marcindrukowane.zip

W pozostalych przypadkach zostala uzyta Tahoma.

Na drugim zrzucie jest tylko Tahoma.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## rasheed

 *cichy wrote:*   

> rasheed: jak udalo Ci sie uzyskac tak niskie zuzycie pamieci?

 

Nic specjalnego nie robiłem. Może to wina flag lub samej konfiguracji sprzętowej?

```
CFLAGS="-Os -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"
```

 *Quote:*   

> U mnie przy podobnie skonfigurowanym jak u Ciebie kde zuzycie pamieci po starcie systemu wynosi okolo 125MB. A kde wyglada nastepujaco:
> 
> kde 3.4.0, mtaskbar, kickerpager v2: http://lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=7505630584274c5c9d950f&p=screen
> 
> kde 3.3.1, mtaskbar: http://lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=29013859042d57b09d6e09&p=screen

 

Bardzo ładne pulpity, gratuluje. Ja bym zmienił coś z taskbarem bo jest słabo widoczny. I nie przepadam za kickerpagerem v2  :Smile: 

----------

## cichy

Jak bede robil nastepna aktualizacje kde (chyba poczekam z tym na kde 3.5, 3.4.x chodzi u mnie wolniej niz 3.3.1, ktorego obecnie uzywam) sprobuje -Os. Zreszta jak bede mial checi sprobuje to zrobic nawet na 3.3.1.

Slaba widocznosc kickera wynika z uzytych tapet, ostatnio lubie "ciemne" tapety i jakos nie przeszkadza mi ze granica pomiedzy kickerem a reszta pulpitu jest ledwie widoczna.  :Smile: 

Kickerpager v2 - ot, zabawka; nie ulepsza wizualnie kde w takim stopniu jakim robi to mtaskbar wiec pobawilem sie jakis czas i wrocilem do standardowego pagera.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## rasheed

Znalazłem właśnie świetny "motyw dekoracji okien" dla KDE. Wysoce konfigurowalny przez co można dopasować go pod siebie

http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/2213/kde1408052fy.png

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=13969

----------

## totencham

Ciekawym "bajerem" jest  kbfx (jest też ebuild), który pozwala zmienić standardowy przycisk menu w kde na jakiś obrazek jpg, gif, png itd. Do tego dochodzą wcale ładne przyciski do kbfx na kde-look.org.

Przykłady jak to wygląda:

1

2

3

4

EDIT:

Skoro ukazujemy pulpity celem natchnienia, to mam nadzieję, że te komuś pomogą:

- Tak wyglądało moje kde 3 miesiące temu

- to samo, z mniejszą ilością okien okien

Na swoje usprawiedliwienie dodam, że później poprawiłem to nieco (np. gładsza i bez cienia czcionka w terminalu, taskbar2, inne czcionki na pulpicie). Niestety moje kde miało 2 miesięczny urlop (wyjechało do /dev/null), więc nie miałem okazji stworzyć czegoś nowego.

----------

## keman

Witam  :Exclamation: 

Mam kilka pytań:

1) Czy moge edytować w jakiś sposob, menu pod ppm na pulpicie, w kde  :Question: 

Jeśli tak, to jak ?

2) Czy moge edytowac na własną reke, menu w kde  :Question: 

Mnie nie odpowiada np dodawanie ikonek do niektorych programow, do innych nie, wolalbym komplatny brak ikonek w KMenu, i wolałbym sam dodawać do niego pozycje  :Smile: 

3) Czy da się ustawić styl dla aplikacji gtk, taki sam jak qt  :Question: 

Wiem że była taka opcja w kcontrol, ale niemoge jej znaleźć :/

Moje kde, dosc lekkie na starcie zajmuje 60MB  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Smile: 

----------

## red.13

Jeśli mogę coś poradzić to radziłbym przyjrzeć się bliżej FLuxboxowi. Zawsze uważałem, że czysty/prosty menadżer okienek potrafi zrobić kilkukrotnie lepsze wrażenie niż taki np. Windows. Stronki z Fluxboxem podawać chyba nie muszę, ale za to podaje kilka adresów pod którymi można znaleźć wydziabane pulpity  :Wink: :

http://fluxbox.org/zoom.php?shots/cipher_fluxbox.jpg

http://fluxbox.org/zoom.php?shots/pixelv_fluxbox.jpg

A tutaj coś dla wielbicieli płci pięknej (nawet bardzo  :Wink: ):

http://fluxbox.org/zoom.php?shots/setuid_w00t_fluxbox.jpg

----------

## cichy

 *keman wrote:*   

> Witam 
> 
> Mam kilka pytań:
> 
> 1) Czy moge edytować w jakiś sposob, menu pod ppm na pulpicie, w kde 
> ...

 

Napewno sie da, bo widzialem zrzuty z kde, gdzie menu pulpitu mialo takie pozycje jak konsole,xmms,konqueror, itd. Cos w stylu fluxbox'a czy innego fvwm. Nie wiem jak to sie robi; poszukaj...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Czy moge edytowac na własną reke, menu w kde 
> 
> Mnie nie odpowiada np dodawanie ikonek do niektorych programow, do innych nie, wolalbym komplatny brak ikonek w KMenu, i wolałbym sam dodawać do niego pozycje 

 

Jest cos takiego jak kmenuedit. Jesli emerge'owales kde w calosci to napewno to juz jest, jesli wersje rozdrobniona to jest do tego ebuild w portage.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) Czy da się ustawić styl dla aplikacji gtk, taki sam jak qt 
> 
> Wiem że była taka opcja w kcontrol, ale niemoge jej znaleźć :/

 

Taka opcja pojawi sie po zainstalowaniu gtk-qt-engine

----------

## keman

Fluxbox'a nadal używam, ale teraz chce kde  :Smile: 

Zresztą zobaczymy jak się będzie sprawowac, jak nie za dobrze, to powroce do fvwm'a i dokończe config  :Smile: 

CO do tego menu, szukam i niemoge znaleźć :/

Na kde-look nic nie widziałęm, a chodzi mi własnie o takie jak mowisz, fluxboxowe menu z programami...

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## n0rbi666

hmm mi jak na razie udalo sie cos takiego osiagnac  :Smile: 

http://usera.imagecave.com/n0rbi666/Misc/screen.jpg

nie jest to jakis wypas, musze nad tym jeszcze popracowac - ale jak na razie mi sie podoba  :Smile: 

----------

## crs

 *keman wrote:*   

> Witam 
> 
> Mam kilka pytań:
> 
> 1) Czy moge edytować w jakiś sposob, menu pod ppm na pulpicie, w kde 
> ...

 

PPM na pulpicie => Konfiguracja pulpitu.

Zakładka: Zachowanie. Na dole znajdziesz "Działanie klawiszy myszy". Tam pod prawym możesz dać "Menu konfigurowalne 1" i pokaże się aktywny przycisk "Zmień...". Tam edytujesz sobie swoje menu pod prawy przycisk myszy. Ot cała mecyja z kde.  :Smile: 

 *keman wrote:*   

> Moje kde, dosc lekkie na starcie zajmuje 60MB 

 

Jak to sprawdzić dokładnie?

----------

## keman

Ja sprawdzałem odpalając gkrellm2 zaraz po starcie, ale to napewno niejest najlepsze rozwiazanie  :Smile: 

Poprobuj coś z konsolowym top .

To Custom menu na desktopie, robi wrażenie takie pożal się boże - nie moge ustawić ikonek a nawet nazw, ot tylko dodawać elementy,,,

Chyba ze znowu coś źle robie - widac nie sprzyja mi filozofia KDE :]

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Smile: 

----------

## rampage7

chwilowo moje kde i cały linux wegetują, bo są skompilowane pod k7 a ja nie mam czasu zbudować sobie nowego systemu pod AMD64  :Smile: 

No ale co do użycia pamięci chciałem tylko napisać - bez specjalnych kombinacji mój system po uruchomenniu zajmuje około 70MB pamieci  - odpalone Kadu (spora ilosć modułów), Ksensors i parę usług w tle. Wszystko kompilowane z -o2.

----------

## cichy

Chyba dotychczas mialem inne niz wiekszosc rozumienie terminu zajetosc pamieci  :Wink:  Przy kde jak na zalaczonym obrazku http://lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=29013859042d57b09d6e09&p=screen tuz po odpaleniu systemu mam cos takiego:

```

sh-3.00$ free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        255192     133072     122120          0       7460      66808

-/+ buffers/cache:      58804     196388

Swap:       232932          0     232932

sh-3.00$

```

Czyli 58MB.

Pozdrawiam

----------

